# Patrick wants beer tax



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

5% on suds sales would go to health programs

*By John J. Monahan TELEGRAM & GAZETTE STAFF
[email protected]
*

*58 comments* | Add a comment

*BOSTON - *Many governors and some legislators have tried for decades to put a state sales tax on one of the most popular products in Massachusetts, only to fail.

Gov. Deval L. Patrick will put history to the test in the coming weeks, pressing for urgent action on a plan to slap a new 5 percent sales tax on beer.

It is one of a number of products judged unhealthful by the administration and targeted for new "wellness" sales taxes.

Mr. Patrick has proposed expanding the tax to all alcoholic beverages and soda as well as sweetened soft drinks and candy beginning April 1, with most of the proceeds dedicated to related health programs.

While the state Legislature has yet to hold hearings on the proposal, the governor is counting on quick passage in the House and Senate as part of his plan to close a multibillion-dollar budget gap that has caused cutbacks in local aid, state job freezes and emergency spending cuts.

Lawmakers rejected proposals for similar new taxes on alcohol in 2001 and in 2003.

The governor is hoping the new tax on unhealthful foods and drinks will bring in $25 million in the last quarter of this fiscal year, and about $150 million in fiscal 2010 - almost as much as last year's $1-per -pack hike in state cigarette taxes.

John Stasiowski, president of the Beer Distributors of Massachusetts, said his group is opposed and argues the new taxes will cost hundreds of wholesale and retail jobs in the beer-selling business, drive more people to shop in New Hampshire to avoid the taxes and hit households with lower incomes unfairly. "The Worcester area loses a lot of sales to New Hampshire already," he said.

"Raising taxes on a consumable product in these economic times is just wrongheaded," Mr. Stasiowski said. "We are going to work with members to convince the Legislature this is a bad idea."

Also questioning the benefit is state Rep. John J. Binienda, D-Worcester, who for years has complained about the millions in tax revenues the state loses to shoppers crossing the state line.

"We've got to do something to keep our people from going to New Hampshire. The more things we put a tax on, the more reason they have to go to New Hampshire," Mr. Binienda said, pointing to the state cigarette tax as the latest motivator and predicting a hike in the state gas tax also would drive more Bay Staters to fill up across state lines.

"I'm not for raising any of these taxes. I am for getting what we deserve," he said, calling for new tolls at the New Hampshire border and re-installation of tolls at the New York border and first six exits of the Massachusetts Turnpike, now toll-free for passenger cars.

The governor's budget policy document backing up the sales tax expansion cites health problems, from obesity to addiction, caused by sweetened drinks, candy and alcohol. It states that more than 85 percent of the revenues would go to alcohol, drug and cigarette addiction programs, as well as "wellness programs" for violence and sexual assault prevention, and child health programs. Moreover, the tax would help break unhealthful habits, they said.

"These are very difficult economic times. We understand that, but if we are going to provide the services people need we have to find a way to pay for them," said Lt. Gov. Timothy P. Murray. "Because we think there is a correlation between addiction and alcohol-related costs and health care system costs, we think there is a logic to dedicating that revenue to these programs.

"I like a beer as much as anybody, but we know these things are factors in driving up health care costs," he added.

Taxing alcohol "can have a profound effect on reducing harmful alcohol use and its consequences, particularly by underage drinkers," the administration asserted, summarizing findings of a study of addiction problems by the Massachusetts Coalition for Addiction Services.

Numerous studies show youths are very sensitive to even small price increases, the administration said, holding out hope the tax would reduce underage drinking and delay the first use of alcohol by some teenagers.

As for candy and soda, the administration said, childhood obesity is a critical public health problem in Massachusetts with half the adults and one in three high school children overweight or obese. Meanwhile, type 2 diabetes adds $3.4 billion in medical costs in the state each year.

The sales tax on soda and candy, the administration said, "is a critical first step in discouraging the consumption of these empty calories."

http://www.telegram.com/article/20090220/NEWS/902200501/1116


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Taxes are not for "social engineering" experiments. Further, we are not stupid: we know that the tax receipts generated by these "taxes" will go into the general fund and be used to pay for the sloths of our society.

Thanks for making the commonwealth insolvent, Your-One-Term-Excellency!


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

Why don't the papers print what this clown DOESN'T want to tax....... Even though it changes DAILY, they would certainly save alot of ink !!!!


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

Go to hell Patrick leave my beer alone


----------



## Boston Man (May 6, 2008)

Good. Now we should legalize weed and tax heavily on that. We'd be stinkin rich.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Those & dollar beers at Gillette and Fenway just got more expensive


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

Okay, NOW he's gone too far!!!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Oh wait, I live in NH...
I am going to buy a big chain and padlock for my basement fridgie though...


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

KozmoKramer said:


> Oh wait, I live in NH...
> I am going to buy a big chain and padlock for my basement fridgie though...


Koz, we'll have to do lunch some day when I'm up there on my once a month stock-up runs for non-returnable, non-taxed Miller Lite.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Mi casa su casa Hirem.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> I am going to buy a big chain and padlock for my basement fridgie though.


 I thought you got rid of your fridge Koz...and you were eating all fresh food.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Oh that's right! From now on I'm a "minimalist" like my good friend Bob Sackamano...


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

first gas now beer.....whats next? a sex tax? someone call up ashley alexandra dupree and get this guy impeached already...it worked in new york

:hump:


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

He's lookin for a Hummer tax too.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Something tells me he gives his at the local glory hole.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Your going to see a lot more homebrewers like myself.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

He just approved a new gas tax.


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

It will be interesting when New Hampshire residents are fleeing to Mass bars to get more than one drink per hour while Mass residents are fleeing to New Hampshire liquor stores to save a bundle.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Sounds like it will be a big CRASH at the border.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Why doesen't he do a tax on welfare? He is taxing every other luxury. And welfare is a luxury. Say 30% kick back. The freeloader gets $100 from us and has to give $30 back to to to I don't know, ME.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

RodneyFarva said:


> Your going to see a lot more homebrewers like myself.


I forgot you mentioned you were into that Hot Rod...
You just game me an idea for a upcoming snowy Sunday afternoon... 

Since I haven't been there in a long time, I think posse and I will hit the Woburn Beer & Wine Hobby tomorrow
and scoff a burgah at Fudds in North Andover on the way back...
You come in handy Rod! My weekend was looking kinda boring before!


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Its a lot of work koz but its so much fun, and the pay off ya just can't beat!int:

Rember no tax on beer malt.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Yeah, but no friggin' hops either... 

I just went on their site, either sold out or really limited...
All I need is a few oz of Cascades... Dang...


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

I know man, the hop shortage is just killing us! I have 1 ounce of cascade in my fridge which I would be happy to send up to ya, however its a year and half old and it is only 6.0aau. so I dont think it would help you for the weekend. Try Morebeer.com they have a ton of stuff.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Try Hop Sings..I think they have some..unless your blacklisted.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks for the tip Rod! I'll give em a look.

LOL 7... You just go get yourself a nice date from the "Daily Worker"...


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

happy brewing my friend.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Why is it that I am thinking that this new Nectar Of the Gods tax will not include your 40 oz bottled beer?! You know the beer preferred by the NON WORKING type individuals!

I truely do not like this *** at all!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Home Brew Supplies NH

E-Mail: Lebanon Health Food Store 
Lebanon, NH 

Mt. Washington Homebrew Supply
Littleton, NH

Fermentation Station
Meredith, NH

Stout Billy's
Portsmouth, NH 

Hops & Things
Tilton, NH 

For other states click here: http://www.crosby-baker.com/RetailLinks.htm


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

CJIS said:


> He just approved a new gas tax.


I don't think he can approve anything; he needs the legislature on board. The problem is most of the Boston area types have bought in that if we don't get a gas tax raise, we will have to raise tolls. That's just ridiculous, the tolls and gas tax are not realted. If he left the Pike alone, it would cost us nothing. If he shuts it down like he is proposing, it becomes our problem.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

I heard Patrick wants to tax sex. He plans on implanting a chip in penises. Each thrust will be a 50 cent charge. Yea, this sounds absurd. But, this is how ridiculous the Gov is staring to sound.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

MSP75 said:


> I heard Patrick wants to tax sex. He plans on implanting a chip in penises. Each thrust will be a 50 cent charge. Yea, this sounds absurd. But, this is how ridiculous the Gov is staring to sound.


You may be on to something MSP. This would be a tax he could propose that HE would never have to worry about paying!


----------

